# Check installed packages for checksum mismatches!



## teo (Dec 17, 2017)

Does anyone know what this means?  And how should I proceed?

# `pkg check -s -a`

```
Checking all packages:  66%
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
Checking all packages:  84%
urwfonts-ttf-1.0.7b18_6: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/fonts.dir
urwfonts-ttf-1.0.7b18_6: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/fonts.scale
Checking all packages: 100%
#
```


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 17, 2017)

File a bug. x11-fonts/urwfonts-ttf shouldn't be installing fonts.{dir,scale}. They're generated in the post-install script normally.


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 17, 2017)

Seems mostly fonts related:
`root@yokozuna:~ # pkg check -s -a
Checking all packages:  16%
freefonts-0.10_8: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/freefonts/fonts.dir
freefonts-0.10_8: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/freefonts/fonts.scale
Checking all packages:  75%
sharefonts-0.10_6: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/sharefonts/fonts.dir
Checking all packages:  82%
urwfonts-ttf-1.0.7b18_6: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/fonts.dir
urwfonts-ttf-1.0.7b18_6: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/fonts.scale
Checking all packages: 100%`

Seeing this for quite some time now.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 17, 2017)

It looks like more bugs need to be filed...


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks, filed a bugreport.


----------



## teo (Dec 17, 2017)

tobik@ said:
			
		

> File a bug. x11-fonts/urwfonts-ttf shouldn't be installing fonts.{dir,scale}. They're generated in the post-install script normally.



Hello tobik@

But this fonts x11-fonts/urwfonts-ttf  this  as an example in the Handbook, how is it possible to generate errors and generate as script? Maybe some other fonts for RGB? And how to proceed with this exit? 

# `pkg check -s -a`

```
Checking all packages:  66%
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
Checking all packages: 100%
#
```


----------

